# Original file or not?



## graafber

Dear forum members, I’m using only lightroom CC on the mac and I have all original photos installed in the cloud and a backup on the MAC. When I push the I button by a photo right under, it says that local is the original file and a back up of the original file in the cloud.

Now I’m wondering when I look to the photos on the mac in the lightroom cc app, do I see than a smart preview or the original.

I have the idea that the original photo is sharper than the one I see in the desktop. In the preferences I set that I like to have a copy of the original photo local as well?

Still it looks that the photo seen in the desktop cc is lower resolution?

Any ideas, suggestions?


Bernard de Graaf
www.bernarddefotograaf.nl

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony Jay

In Lightroom one is never looking at the original file - one is always looking at a preview.
However, a smart preview is a very specific preview that is DNG-based that Lightroom does not create unless very specifically requested.

On import one can request a copy of the original image is created - this also has zero bearing on what is actually seen in Lightroom.
What Lightroom also does on import is create several previews of various resolutions from the original image, and it is these previews that one is actually viewing in Lightroom. They range in size from the small thumbnails all the way through to full-size resolution.
Full-size previews will be indistinguishable from the original image for viewing purposes.

My suggestion is to get Victoria Brampton's FAQ book, and at least the quickstart guide referenced at the top of this thread, because your thread betrays a fundamental confusion about how Lightroom works.

Tony Jay


----------



## Johan Elzenga

Tony,
I believe the OP is talking about Lightroom CC, not Lightroom Classic. AFAIK, Victoria's book on Lightroom CC is not yet finished.


----------



## Tony Jay

There are plenty of general principles about how Lightroom works such as the parametric working environment which any good overview would cover that the OP needs to get his head around. In fact it was the OP's apparent lack of understanding of this principle that prompted the comment.
Yes, specific details may differ but fundamental principles remain the same...

Tony Jay


----------



## graafber

Tony Jay I worked for years with Lightroom classic and I never noticed that I did not look to the original file. The sharpness of the photos I had within classic looks better than what I actually seeing in lightoom CC.

So to see the full resolution of the photo I should export the file and than look f.e. In adbobe bridge?


Bernard de Graaf
www.bernarddefotograaf.nl

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tony Jay

If it really is true that one cannot view an image at full resolution in CC then surely it would be better to go back to Classic...
Either way, one is always looking at previews, never an original.

I have stayed away from CC for several reasons because it does not suit my workflow at all.

Tony Jay


----------



## MarkNicholas

Bernard,

I understand exactly what you are asking. The fact that you are asking such a question demonstrates that you do know what you are talking about.

I have been uploading originals and also smart previews to the Cloud for a while now and initially got the 2 mixed up. You should be able to determine whether you are dealing with a smart preview or an original from the "Information" button. The information about a photo is in different places depending on which app / software you are viewing the file from.

From the information you have provided it appears that you have uploaded originals.

As to why your photos might not be as sharp as you are expecting I cannot comment.


----------



## jhedleyj

On the subject of Originals in the Cloud - If I edit a photo in Lightroom CC, is the edited Original saved to the Cloud or is the original Original retained and edits not saved? I am thinking of a scenario when, due to a catastrophe, I have to restore my photos from the Cloud.


----------



## Johan Elzenga

jhedleyj said:


> On the subject of Originals in the Cloud - If I edit a photo in Lightroom CC, is the edited Original saved to the Cloud or is the original Original retained and edits not saved? I am thinking of a scenario when, due to a catastrophe, I have to restore my photos from the Cloud.


Edits are stored in the cloud as well, but separate from the image file. If you'd have a catastrophe, all you need to do is reinstall Lightroom CC and login. There is nothing to 'restore' because your originals (and edits) live in the cloud.


----------

